# Stock ABA compression ratio?



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

There seems to be a strong belief all through out vortex that stock compresion in the ABA is 10:1, *my manual says 9.4:1*, is this a a typo or is the general Vortex population confused? (Manual says stock VR compression is 10:1, maybe thats why people get confused) Unfortunately I dont have the bently with me to check what it says. 
If it truely is 9.4:1 that makes me feel a little better about boosting the motor


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Stock ABA compression ratio? (vwtuning)*

I have always heard 10.1:1 but i don't realy know bump for a good question


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Stock ABA compression ratio? (EvilVento2.oT)*

Manual says 9.4, Bentley says 9.6, CC'd on the high end of 9.5:1.


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

My Bently CD says 10:1 for the VR6, 9.6:1 for OBDI aba, and 9.0:1 for OBDII aba. Everywhere I look says 10.1:1 for the aba including a tech sheet on VWoA's website. I don't know why they would lower the compression when OBDII came into effect so maybe the manual is wrong? That's a major thing to be wrong if they are.


_Modified by whitevento at 2:56 AM 6-1-2004_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Stock ABA compression ratio? (gtibunny8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtibunny8v* »_Manual says 9.4, Bentley says 9.6, CC'd on the high end of 9.5:1. 

Did you personally CC it? If so! THANK YOU!!! I've been looking for an official number for a loooooooooong time. 
I always assumed it was 10:1 since that's what I read everywhere, even though I was confused by the Bentley Manual's 9.4:1 ...
That means, that with two ABA gaskets, I'm running ~8.3:1 ... That's lower than my estimated ~8.8:1, but whatever, I can barely feel the difference from stock when off boost! This makes me less scared to run 18 psi!


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

Edit: I'm retarded, nevermind.


_Modified by whitevento at 4:49 AM 6-7-2004_


----------

